# Does your gsd sleep in a dog bed?



## Sean Rescue Mom

I've noticed people mention their dog(s) sleep in dog bed(s) and I realized Sean would rather nap in his crate or sleep on the bedroom floor. So my question is, does your gsd sleep in a dog bed? If so, please feel free to post a pic.


----------



## JenM66

Glad you started this. After seeing that comfy bed yesterday and thinking about getting it for Gracie, I was wondering the same thing. She has a nice bed for her crate but will dig at it until it is scrunched up in the back and she sleeps on the plastic pan so I found a thin fleece type mat and she will sleep on that. During the day, she much prefers the couch!! I am waiting on a bed - may splurge for the "Beasley Couch".

A rare moment - Gracie in her bed - which she has turned over in a fit of playfulness - does not like to sleep on it so it's no longer in the crate:









Gracie much prefers the couch - of course with a pillow - a girl has to be comfy!









DH swore "the dog" would never be on the couch - first night home and "his baby" was sound asleep on the couch with a blanket!


----------



## GSD10

Mas will sleep on a section of the area rug, however does tend to spend a great deal of sleeping time on his bed. I used to have a dog bed with a removable cover and when I washed it he would sneak over to the uncovered bed and lay on it. He certianly loves the comfort of beds and pillows, he would loooooooooooooooooooooooove the opportunity to be invited on the couch.


----------



## Shandril2

Max sleeps on our bedroom floor.
It just started getting cold nights - last night he snuck up on bed!


----------



## Lynnemd

Blitz normally sleeps on the foot of my bed but if he gets too warm, he will jump down. Occasionally snoozes on an available dog bed but more often than not, just stretches out on the carpet alongside the bed.


----------



## lafalce

> Quote: just stretches out on the carpet alongside the bed.



At night she sleeps in my bed with me, but sometimes she gets warm and ends up on the floor.
She just never got used to her doggie bed for some reason!!!!!!


----------



## kshort

Poor, poor Max. He has a big comfy bed, but the kitties like it too, so guess who loses??? He has to settle for this...


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

Kris, that is too funny. Poor Max, dogs drool, cats rule!


----------



## grmnshpd21

Molly sleeps in her bed at night in our room. Sometimes I drag her bed out into the living room so she can rest. Here she is half on/half off her bed


----------



## DocBrown

My friend got my dog a very nice dog bed for christmas last year. I used to put that in his crate, but he chewed that thing until he could no longer use it as a bed (many holes in it with the stuffing falling out) So ever since then I haven't put anything in his crate, and he doesn't seem to mind. When he doesn't sleep in his crate, he will sleep on the foot of my bed and will end up on the hardwood floor by morning. I think he likes the cool floor compared to the warm bed.


----------



## Lynnemd

Beverly, I think both our pups learned early, why use a dog bed when a queen sized bed with my human will do? Blitz normally gets warm and jumps down but he is happy to be near me for as long as he can be comfortable.

Kris, that picture is too funny. What a sweet boy Max is to let those kitties use the big bed.


----------



## Barb E

> Originally Posted By: KShort


This is one of my all time favorite GSD.com board photos!!


----------



## Rugs

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: KShort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of my all time favorite GSD.com board photos!!
Click to expand...


Mine too.


----------



## Bridget

Just goes to prove a GSD sleeps wherever he wants, right? Heidi used to sleep with us, but when Loki got so big, she moved to the dog bed. Then Loki got even bigger and he wanted the dog bed too, so we had to get a second one.


----------



## Keeyah

At night Diesel sleeps with me until he gets hot then he ignores the dog bed on the floor and sleeps on the carpet. During the day he sleeps on his downstairs bed which is a vetbed with a GSD printed on it.


----------



## clstanek

drake sleeps on the couch with his legs in the air most the time. He does not like the floor to much or his dog bed.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled

Both my dogs "HAVE" their own beds, but Elle (GSD Mix) has always been a Mommy's girl and sleeps only in her bed for about 3 hours, the she "TRIES" to sneak into my bed (which normally she wins), Emma (GSD Pup) has a big crate thing (I'll show pics of soon) that she loves and even runs to it during the day when she wants a good long nap, she's never slept with anyone, she won't even let you near her bed without nipping you, and if Elle gets near, she starts showing her teeth and growels (she's very bossy). She has several baby blankets in her bed with her and a pillow to go with too.


Emma @ 2 months, tucked in her bed trying to go to sleep!!

(The date is not correct on the pic)


----------



## KJandBravo

Bravo likes his dog bed in the living room during the day...










...and at night he sleeps either on the cool hardwood floors or in his crate. The crate is one of those collapsible ones, sort of like a play pen, and it has a soft bottom. Sometimes he'll hop up onto the foot of our bed, but he rarely stays.

Kris, that picture is hilarious.







My parents have a similar one: here's the big dog insisting on taking one of the little dogs' bed.


----------



## Chris Wild

At night they're in the bedroom with us. We've got 2 dog beds in the bedroom that they use, but it's also pretty common to have them on the people bed with us.

During the day and evening, it's usually the dog bed in the living room or the couch, and sometimes the rug or chair in the den.





























When Kaiser wants peace and quiet, he tends to sneak off to the rug in the bathroom.


----------



## kutzro357

Nope, one on the left side, one on the right and one at the foot. All on the floor


----------



## Kvonducati

We have a loveseat in our bedroom and that is where Karina sleeps!! Bought it just for her!! (No- she isn't spoiled!!)


----------



## CertainlySpoiled

When Elle gets tired or cold during the day, she goes to our bedroom and grabs her blanket, chews it then rolls in it to cover herself and goes to sleep.


----------



## Liesje

During the day, she sleeps on the couch or in her crate (willingly). At night both dogs sleep in our room. We have three dog beds for the two dogs, so they have a bit of choice (one on each side of our bed and one at the foot). They are all beds I made.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Dogs aren't allowed on the furniture in my house but they have beds everywhere, upstairs and downstairs. I don't currently have a gsd (lost Basu to cancer in March) but here are Basu and Cleo on one of the beds and Chama all tucked into another:


----------



## CertainlySpoiled

Here's Emma's bed.......










~ignore her blanket mess, she loves them~


----------



## CertainlySpoiled

> Originally Posted By: Chris WildAt night they're in the bedroom with us. We've got 2 dog beds in the bedroom that they use, but it's also pretty common to have them on the people bed with us.
> 
> During the day and evening, it's usually the dog bed in the living room or the couch, and sometimes the rug or chair in the den.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Kaiser wants peace and quiet, he tends to sneak off to the rug in the bathroom.


I have that same recliner, with the love seat and sofa!!!


----------



## doggiedad

we have two dogs. GSD(puppy) and a Grey Hound. there's a bed in the living room. the Grey Hound stays mainly on the bed. the GSD has his crate in the living room. he goes in and out it when ever he wants. in the bed room there's a bed and a comforter we took off our bed. they go to either one. the other night it got cold and we needed the comforter but we couldn't bring ourselves to take it back.


----------



## doggiedad

try blankets in the crate. get a bed for the bed room or blankets. mine uses the dog bed, the comforter we put down or the piles of dirty laundry.


----------



## denwil2007

not anymore. he's turned into a german shredder in the past three months. He shredded his bed, flannel and foam, towels and blankets laid down for him and my socks. Now he sleeps in his pup tent on the carpet next to my bed (until he shreds that while Im sleep...)


----------



## DSudd

Never tried a doggie bed for him. During the day I am not sure where Rocky sleeps, but I am sure on the days any of the boys are home, he is very close to them, at night he is usually laying on the couch with me sharing a big body pillow or laying outside the office door, or even at the top of the stairs (he can monitor where DH and I are all times from these two locations). At night it varies, he is either in our room, the hallway between our room and SS bedroom or down stairs guarding the other boys doors.


----------



## csaiz

My Border's go to bed at 9:00 pm in their Nighty-Nighty crates in our bedroom. My GSD's get to watch TV and eat icecream (haagen daz







) with us until I go to bed at 10 pm. Leo sleeps on his "Blanky" in the corner of the room, my Kati







sleeps on the bed with me on Hubbies pillow







until he has to wrestle space away from her when he goes to bed at all hours of the night


----------



## tomjess

My girl is 11 months old and has slept outside every night. She does like to sneak in the house when we are not looking.


----------



## dobricans

I tried to get Safir used to sleeping on a dog bed since I got him.....never succeded. But, I guess since we live in Florida, sleeping on a bed would be too hot for him. 
During the day he sleeps on the floor, or on his chair 









At night he sleeps in our bedroom on the floor and very often at night he goes in the master bath, inside the shower, and he sleeps there in a corner. If the sliding shower door is closed, he'll open it. I thought it was cute so I took pictures once with my cell phone.


----------



## nev

my 11 month gsd tessa sleeps in her crate every night, she as done this from day one. We just say bed time, and tessa goes straight in and lays down good girl








well sometimes ?


----------



## krispifsu

Lily is allowed to sleep with me at night. But if she gets too rambuncious, she gets kicked off the bed. She has her crate pad that she pulls out of the crate to sleep on, another small blanket that she stole from the cats, and her big bed. She usually sleeps on her big bed, but she also had special spots in each room of the house where she likes to sleep. So if I am in that room and she gets tired, she usually goes to that spot to crash until I move rooms again. Today I was busy cleaning and I think she got annoyed at me for 'making' her move around so much! LOL


----------



## GSDgirlAL

Ava sleeps on her leather loveseat or on a bed that we have on the floor for them. That is usually where Cooper sleeps. These pictures are so cute that everyone is sharing! I wish I had some too. That is too funny how many GSD's sleep on a piece of leather furniture!! They aren't spoiled in the least bit


----------



## Timber1

No pictures, but my dog would take the dog bed out of his crate and sleep on the floor.

Why, I have no idea.


----------



## angelaw

My dogs won't use dog beds, I've tried. Their bed is MY bed, ugh!


----------



## Sacha102

Mu pups sleep anywhere during the day, but at night they sleep with me on my bed!


----------



## Sacha102

Sorry if the pics are too big not sure how to make them smaller!


----------



## GSDLoverII

Kaiser and his Dad.

That was a while ago because the "family jewels" are gone.


----------



## Dakotamoon

Ok, I know I must be a bad mom but 3 out of 4 of my German Shepherds, my basenji AND my setter mix sleep in my bed every night. My husband and I had to buy a king size bed to accmodate them. Of course we get the cat with us too!!!!!!!!!!! Love it in the cold New England winter but could really do without them in bed in the summer.


----------



## Clare

I chose other - Sasha sleeps on an old futon (the one Alex used to sleep on) - I may be in trouble though Wolfgang has already figured out how to get on it and he's going to want to sleep there too when he "earns" that priveledge!


----------



## jarn

i never used to let luc in bed - i had, then he started smacking me in the eye all the time.... (we need a black eye emoticon! heh) then i'd let him up once in awhile, usually if i was sad about something or had just read about something bad happening to a dog.









now he always sleeps in my bed, pretty well. i have to pick up mitch, b/c luc is scared to go past him (mitch hangs out on one of the corners). once luc got up his courage, he jumped _a bit _ close to mitch, who gave him the old growl/hiss and luc was just horrified. you'd think luc would go....'hmmm....7lb 3-legged geriatric cat w/no teeth....nothing to be afraid of' but mitch is all attitude and luc is....not. heh. sometimes he stays all night, sometimes he goes and sleeps in the dog bed next to teagan's crate. 










teagan used to have a really nice dog bed in her crate, but she shredded so much of it she has a thinner one now. she had started on the destruction of the other donut dogbed which is next to the crate (at the old place, she used to sit in it, stare at the rabbits while death shaking the bed....subtle!), but luckily, has never completed it.


----------



## sleachy

Tooz can sleep anywhere she likes. I have dog beds in several rooms and she is welcome on the furniture. For some reason, she chose the cocker-sized bed even though the gsd-sized bed complete with blankets is right behind her!...








OMG..the ugly floors! Thankfully, they have been re-tiled!


----------



## jakobi

Jake sleeps in the laundry room since he's good as gold during the day and then tends to mess all over the house overnight.


----------



## CEMC

My GSD pup has a nice big dog bed next to me on my side of the bed but he sleeps on it maybe half the night if that long. He seems to like sleeping directly on the hard tile floor where I believe he feels much cooler. During the day when unsupervised he is inside the house in a pen with thick rubber mat flooring. He seems to like that & we are thinking about replacing his bed with the same type of rubber mat flooring. I think when cooler temperatures come later this year he might spend more time in his dog bed. We have a crate for him but we haven't done too much to encourage him to sleep inside it.


----------



## drparker151

Yeap our little girl like tile floor.


----------

